# USB-Stick nicht formatierbar



## Remme (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

hab hier gerade nen USB-Stick vom Kollegen aufm Tisch liegen der eigentlich 128mb groß ist aber nun nur noch 8mb angezeigt werden und formatieren lässt er sich auch nicht.

Habe es über das normale Format (rechts Maustaste - formatieren) versucht wie auch über die Datenträgerverwaltung. Bei ersten kommt ein Fehler das sie Formatierung nciht abgeschlossen werden kann und bei der Datenträgerverwaltung kommt auch ein Fehler das der Datencluser zu klein sei.

Der nächste Schritt war die Live CD von Knoppix zu laden und hab es da über qtparted versucht eine neue Partitionstabele anzulegen, da erscheitn auch wieder ein Fehler.

Letzeres war das HP USB Format Tool ... funktioniert auch nicht.

Gibt es unter Windows XP oder Knoppix nich weiter Mglichkeiten

lg


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Februar 2008)

mh ... du könntest den Stick mal händisch formatieren indem du ihn komplett mit Nullen überschreibst. Erstmal müsstest du schauen wie der Stick unter Knoppix heißt. Eben in qtparted, da das wohl einer der einfachsten Wege ist. Es sollte i.d.R. sowas in der Form sda1 o.ä. sein. Jedenfalls 3 Buchstaben und seine Zahl. Die Zahl gibt dabei die Partition auf dem Gerät an. Um nun den kompletten Stick zu überschreiben gibst du im Terminal folgendes ein:

sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<USB-Stick>

Für <USB-Stick> setzt du eben die 3 Buchstaben *ohne* die Zahl um eben den gesamten Stick und nicht nur die Partition zu überschreiben.

Eventuell klappt es jetzt mit einer neuen Partition die komplette Größe des Sticks zu nutzen.


----------



## Remme (28. Februar 2008)

ok ich werd das nachher mal versuchen hab noch ne kleine Übersicht für die normalen Windoof commands.




lg


----------



## Remme (28. Februar 2008)

So habe es mal mit deinem befehl versucht, scheint nicht viel zu wirken siehe Screenshot. Auf dem ist auch noch zu sehen was mir qtparted sagt wenn ich ne neue Partitionstabelle anlegen will. und gnomeparted sagt mir das gar kein System festgelegt ist und wenn ich eins anlegen möchte klappt auch nix. Denk ma das wird nichts bringen, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand den Geisteblitz der mir helfen wird.


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Februar 2008)

Da scheint der Stick simpel gesagt defekt zu sein. Es wäre etwa möglich, dass der Flashspeicher aus Segmenten zu 8Megabyte besteht und auf die anderen einfach nicht mehr zugegriffen werden kann.


----------



## Remme (29. Februar 2008)

Ja das denk ich mittlerweile auch. Habe auch schon etwas resigniert denn ich bekomme immer die Aussage das keine Partitionstabelle vorhanden ist und auch mit fdisk etc unter knoppix kann ich zwar vorerst im speicher ne partition anlegen, jedoch wird sich dann am Ende nicht auf den Stick geschrieben.

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Mühe


----------

